# For Sale



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Bought new in May of 2013.Very little use and in mint new condition.Interior is Teak.Loaded with all the designer packages

140 watt solar panel with 30 amp controller 
2000 watt inverter with remote start
Fantastic fan with cover
Max air 2 covers.
Dual 6 volt batteries
separate switch to start microwave with inverter.
towel bars in bathroom
new sliding shower door not installed still in shipping wrap.Oiled bronze to match
extra hooks in garage area
Attwood power jack
Dinette slide roll topper
Custom made topper for bed slide with snap buttons
Added hose connector to main water supply for a reserve water tank 
Rear bed step modification for storage
Easy access panel modification on piano hinge for water pump ect.

Located in BC Canada.Serious buyers only.No tire kickers please.Pm for more info.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the model?

Why are you selling?

How much $$


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Gary said:


> What is the model?
> 
> Why are you selling?
> 
> How much $$


It's a 2012 280 rs with the new style front cap.With no fading of course.Not much different than the older style 280 you had.I fly home Tuesday so i'll email you Wednesday or so with more infoGotta head out to work now.You don't like your 310 TB ???


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> What is the model?
> 
> Why are you selling?
> 
> How much $


It's a 2012 280 rs with the new style front cap.With no fading of course.Not much different than the older style 280 you had.I fly home Tuesday so i'll email you Wednesday or so with more infoGotta head out to work now.You don't like your 310 TB ???
[/quote]

No I love the 310 TB Just wondering why you are selling, Its brand new


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the 310 also.I'm very curious what your CC says on your entrance door.What i am really wanting is a better frame and more CC but in a side load still>not much for options out there.Or if there is i cannot find them.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bdbaggr (Sep 7, 2009)

Tourdfox said:


> Bought new in May of 2013.Very little use and in mint new condition.Interior is Teak.Loaded with all the designer packages
> 
> 150 watt solar panel with 30 amp controller
> 2000 watt inverter with remote start
> ...


hi, we just sold a 230rs and are looking for a 280rs or a 310tb im inclined to go with the smaller unit, we are in norcal and dont want to buy from east coast if we can help it, can you contact me with your phone number? you can reach me at [email protected] thanks! tim


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Just spotted this now.Email is on it's way shortly.Thanks

Scott


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

NO LONGER FOR SALE.


----------

